# Which inverter to buy??



## sourav (May 28, 2007)

i am thinking of getting a inverter in my house as a lot of power cut procedures has started in my city.

Today, i want to few shops for buying inverters from where I selected these:
     1. Genus 800 VA sine wave home ups
     2. luminous 800 VA

i want to know which of these i should buy, if requirements are to run a computer ( a must) , a tv with tatasky (a must), 2 fans (atleast), 4 cfls(lights).

i want to use these in place of my ups of my computer.

one more question 800 VA will provide power to these.

my comp
smps = 400 watt (written)
lg 700e 17" monitor (crt)
a sound system (50watts-60watts)

i want the inverter to provide power to my computer in case i don't use ups.

i need really quick help.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (May 29, 2007)

800VA = 800*0.6w=480w load is better. 528w is maximum and 540w is the deadline.

I suggest, not to connect a PC with Inverter. Use your UPS with Inverter! Inverter will not regulate the AC Power. (I hope you will get a Pure SineWave inverter, if not avoid using the UPS with Inverter). 

I use a servo stabilizer (For 230v AC out) -> Pure Sinewave Inverter (For Long DC to AC Backup time) -> APC 800VA UPS (Broadband Surge prot) -> PC

800VA is enough for around 500w, but buy atleast 1KVA.

I suggest you to go for Numeric Inverters, if money is not a fact for you (It cost around 20k for 1KVA). Avoid buying Su-kam or imported inverters, you can even try Microtek. Liminous is ok. No idea about Genus. I am happy with Numeric, may be the best brand in India...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 30, 2007)

Hi guys , 
Even I am planning to buy an inverter soon. We already have an inverter(700VA) but it is 6 years old. It is local made (Legend) and it gives very less power backup around 2 hours when fully charged with very less load than earlier i.e only 2 fans , 2 tubelights and a TV. Now , I want to know that do inverters also gets weak with time , I mean will an old inverter give less backup with same battery than a new one , ofcourse both being same in configuration???
Now , I want to buy a new inverter which can handle the load of 2 coolers , 4 Tubelights, TV and my PC , giving a backup of around 6 hours .
Please tell me the best brand and model with rating .
Money is not a strict constraint but ofcourse the cheaper the better for me to convince my dad.  Please reply soon....


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 1, 2007)

You can connect your pc to the inverter if you use the APC 800 VA UPS for the home segment. Will cost you around Rs. 10000 I think


----------

